# First Time Tractor Owner Mahindra 3016 Shuttle



## Retired_ArmyMSG

Hey Everyone,

Just got out of the service and after 20 years of breaking stuff I bought a little 10 acre hobby farm. Have never owned a tractor, but did the research and basically liked this Mahindra 3016 Shuttle w/ a loader and a tiller for $16500. It seems rugged enough and what the ole-timers tell me, the key is the relationship with the people who sold it to me. I mention this because the salesman Ryan was the first to NOT treat me like a city-slicker.

Anyway, what should I watch out for after I have read the manual and driven it up and down the driveway about 20 times? I have a few wooded sink-holes with some dead wood I would like to haul our and some light to medium landscaping.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## ErnieS

Pretty stout machine for a 26 HP tractor.. If you're going to be doing any grading work, a box blade should be in your plans.At about 3000 pounds with loader you should be able to get all of your HP to the ground with decent tires.

Tips? Just remember, a full bucket of dirt is best carried very low. Raise it up and your center of gravity goes to hell in a hurry and if you are traversing a side hill, it can put you on your side fast. Almost laid mine over yesterday. I was stock piling sand and had dug down a foot or so next to my pile. As I lifted the bucket to dump on the 6' tall pile, the edge of the trench gave way. I bailed and the tractor balanced on the right tires and the bucket. Both left tires were a foot off the ground. I was able to get it straight by physically lifting the low side and bumping down the loader bit by bit with my head. I think I learned a valuable lesson. Actually 2. Next time, I'll put my phone in my pocket. The wife would have come in mighty handy.


----------



## tuffy1

Before I took delivery, I had my dealer reverse the rims on the rear Ag tires. The wider the stance the lower the center of gravity. I have had mine with too heavy a front load which raised the either the right or left rear tire over a foot off the ground. Just lowered the grapple and back on all fours. NOTE: I also had the tires loaded before delivery. 
Reminder: If you work at a somewhat slower pace you may be able to recover from a possible accident.


----------

